# Eleanor Burns website



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have been working on a Snail's Trail quilt top for three days now. I keep having trouble keeping the center four patch straight. After many reseams, I decided to put together what I have. Oh, goodness, the blocks are much larger than I had thought they would be! The color scheme I had in mind is not going to work, unless I make a 120 x 120 quilt, which I'm not going to do. Instead, I'll add a few more snails and make a child's quilt for my grandson. He's soon to be four, but I think I'll give it to him when he's five. By then, the quilt from his other grandma (not nearly as nice as mine) will be worn.

So, I started another quilt for DsD who is getting married this summer. What I hope to be an easier pattern. The book calls for cutting out pieces A and B and sewing them together. Like H**k! I'm strip piecing, but I'm finding it awkward to use my regular ruler for the 60 deg cut. I absolutely need a new ruler (to go with my 24" x 6", my 6 1/2 square, extra large square up, 6" square up, flying geese, 1 x 12,.... rulers). I googled Eleanor Burns, knowing she uses a variety of rulers, and found just what I need. ON SALE! 
:banana02::rock:

So I checked out more of what she had and bought more items on sale: wash away, another ruler, high quality flannel that I need for the labour quilt for another DD ($8,00 on sale for $4.00- this had better be good) and a couple of other things. She also has bolt ends of fabric for sale.

It's okay to buy stuff if you need it in your present project, right?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

"It's okay to buy stuff if you need it in your present project, right?"

Okay - nope, Necessity - Yep! :angel:

Angie


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

There is a Snails Trails pattern out there somewhere that puts prairie points on the "curve" of the tsnail trail. The blocks then turn into dinosaurs! Very cute for childrens quilts!

Hope you get that project all set! LQ


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh! awesome! I used to make stuffed dinosaurs for the kids- just love them.

But, It took so long for the Eleanor Burns package to arrive that I ended up finishing the snail's trail top by the time it arrived. I've just got to put on the borders. So, I guess the newlyweds are getting the snail's trail after all.

I hope it's okay that I now have the triangle ruler and other stuff. I'm going to have to dive into another quilt to justify the purchases. Oh, well.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Sounds like a great excuse to start a new quilt right now! LOL I have been serious this year about finishing UFO's. I was horrified when I found out how many I had laying around! Now I have made a deal with myself...four UFO's done before I can start anything new! sigh..... Have fun! LQ


----------

